# PHP IRC Bot , was muss der server unterstützen ?



## Flap (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo meine lieben PHP freunde ,

ich hatte auf meinem alten server einen wunderschönen php bot und der lief auch die ganze Zeit wunderschön und jetzt hab ich einen neuen server bekommen mit einer neuen php version , und jetzt will der bot nicht mehr gehen :-(

was muss der server unterstützen und im notfall in der php.ini geändert werden ?

sowie ich weiß ist der safemodus aus ! und max_execution_time steht auf 30 und sonst weiß ich leider nicht was der noch braucht um zu laufen !

Der Server hat die PHP VErsion !"PHP Version 4.3.1"

ich danke jetzt schon 

mfg

flap


----------



## Fabian H (8. Januar 2004)

Kannst du _"jetzt will der Bot nicht mehr gehen"_ mal genauer beschreiben?

Auch _set_time_limit( 0 );_ ausgeführt?

Ps: Netiquette §12, bezüglich Groß- und Kleinschreibung.
Und: http://www.sockenseite.de/usenet/plenken.html


----------



## Flap (8. Januar 2004)

okay ,

set_time_limit( 0 ); ist ausgeführt.

Also zum testen hab ich mir den Pille bot und den array bot genommen .

Beim Pille bot kommt die fehler meldung :



> Connectionprobleme zum IRC Server (sw.de.quakenet.org:6667)) sind aufgetreten!



Beim array Bot :



> Warning:  fsockopen() [function.fsockopen]: php_hostconnect: connect failed in /srv/www/htdocs/web23/html/sia/new/bot/functions/functions.inc.php on line 342


hier sind die zeilen 340 bis 350 aus der functions.inc.php

```
function irc_connect($host="irc.de.quakenet.eu.org",$port="6667",$nick="PHP-BOT",$remotehost="0",$ident="array",$realname="4{ 7Array - Bot 121.1 7Final 4}",$servername="0") {
     global $fp;
     $fp = fsockopen($host,$port, $err_num, $err_msg,30);
     if (!$fp) {
       echo "Es konnte keine Verbindung zum Server hergestellt werden !<br>"; exit;
     }
     $Header = "NICK ".$nick."\r\n";
     $Header .= "USER ".$ident." ".$remotehost." ".$servername." :" .$realname . "\r\n";
     irc_put($fp,$Header);
     return $fp;
   }
```


und mehr weiß ich leider nicht :-(


----------



## Fabian H (8. Januar 2004)

Mach mal:

```
printf( "allow_url_fopen=%s\r\n<br>", ini_get( "allow_url_fopen") );
```


----------



## chibisuke (8. Januar 2004)

Fabian: wiso HTML code auf der komandozeile?

einen Bot in einem webbrowser laufen zu lassen das funktioniert nich, von da her.... Ok in der teorie schon, aber in der Praxis gibts so viele probleme damit das man das einfach nicht macht.


----------



## Fabian H (8. Januar 2004)

Natürlich funktioniert das!
Man sollte ihn halt nur per .htaccess vor fremden Aufrufen schützen.

Gut, wie das auf Webspace ist, weiß ich nicht, ich kann es nur von meinem PC 
aus sagen, aber einen PHP-Bot auf normalen Webspace zu betreiben ist  eh
Schwachsinn!


----------



## Flap (8. Januar 2004)

Fabian : allow_url_fopen=1 

naja es ist kein normaler webspace .
sonst kann sich mal wer das angucken ? http://www.x4you.net/test/info.php


----------



## Flap (10. Januar 2004)

vergesst mich nicht *schnief*


----------



## Patrick Kamin (10. Januar 2004)

*-*

Schreib eine Mail an deinen Hoster, ob durch die Firewall nicht die nötigen Ports gesperrt sind. Bei normalen Webspace ist dies meistens der Fall.


----------



## Flap (11. Januar 2004)

meinst du daran könnte das liegen ?
 das script geht  doch nach draussen und es soll ja nixs zum server hin oder ` hab auch eine firewall und das geht auch wenn der port dicht ist , beim normalen irc client .


----------



## MiLa (11. Januar 2004)

Versuch es doch einfach mal über einen anderen Port, einige Server habe ja mehre Ports für IRC vorgesehen.
Oft ists sowas wie 6667-6669 oder so...


----------



## Flap (11. Januar 2004)

nee taucht immer noch auf :-(

muss nicht irgendwas in der php.ini verstellt werden ?


----------



## MiLa (11. Januar 2004)

Normal nicht, also ich konnte meinen Bot hochladen und der hat sofort die Verbindung ohne Einstellungen aufgebaut, das einzige was ich eingestellt hab sind time_limit auf 0 und safe_mode auf 0.
So wie ich mich erinnere hat er dann problemlos funktioniert und wurde auch nicht irgendwann gekillt.

Habe mal gehört, dass einige Hoster die Funktion fsockopen() verbieten.


----------



## Flap (11. Januar 2004)

jo das könnte ich mir gut vorstellen denn das kommt auch in der einen fehler medlung vor ! 

Ich schreib mal denen eine Mail .


Aber auf meinem alten server konnte ich das auch ohne Probleme machen !


----------



## Flap (11. Januar 2004)

Ach was ist eigentlich jetzt mit allow_url_fopen=1 ? Ist das gut oder schlecht wenn es auf 1 steht `?


----------



## MiLa (11. Januar 2004)

Also schlecht wird es nicht sein, du kannst danach ja mal googlen oder auf php.net suchen...


----------



## Sway (12. Januar 2004)

Eine IP kann 5mal ins Quakenet conecten. Wenn schon 5 Leute nen PHP-BOT laufen haben, kannst du natürlich nicht mehr connecten. Zudem ist das so, wie du schon erwähnt hast, viele Hoster sperren alle bekannten IRC Ports.


----------



## MiLa (12. Januar 2004)

> Eine IP kann 5mal ins Quakenet conecten. Wenn schon 5 Leute nen PHP-BOT laufen haben, kannst du natürlich nicht mehr connecten.



Was hat das denn mit dem Thema zu tun? 
Es geht ja darum, dass nichtmal eine Verbindung zu Server aufgebaut werden kann...


----------



## Sway (12. Januar 2004)

Ich dachte mir das die Verbindung nicht zustande kommt, wegen des Limits ...


----------



## Flap (12. Januar 2004)

also meinst du ob es daran liegt , das der port vom server dicht ist ?


----------



## Flap (12. Januar 2004)

So hab jetzt heraus gefunden das der Port dicht ist !



> Der Port ist gesperrt ja. Aber der Server hat keine Firewall. Der Port ist bei Linux schon von vornherein gesperrt. Wird aber auch nicht geöffnet, da sich das letzt mal der Hacker über diesen Port reingekommen ist


----------



## Sway (12. Januar 2004)

Darf man fragen, welcher Anbieter das ist?


----------



## Flap (12. Januar 2004)

jo kein Problem 

http://www.crazywebspace.de/

und könnte es daran liegen , das mein Bot nicht mehr geht wegen dem geschlossenen Port ?


----------



## MiLa (12. Januar 2004)

Ja, es liegt definitiv daran, dass der Port gesperrt ist.


----------



## Flap (12. Januar 2004)

k das ist gut zu wissen , aber dann nur noch eine letzte verständnis frage !

Weil der Port dicht ist , geht der befehl "fsockopen" nicht oder ?

und danke erstmal !


----------



## Sway (13. Januar 2004)

Der befehl geht. Da alle IRC üblichen Ports gesperrt worden sind, kannst du nicht nach außen connecten, denn er wird schon im Server geblockt. Es wird auch keine Möglichkeit geben, das zu umgehen


----------



## MiLa (13. Januar 2004)

Ich bin grade am Überlegen,
ob man sowas nicht mit einem SSH Tunnel lösen könnte?!
Naja, dafür müsste das aber auch der Server das unterstützen...


----------



## Flap (13. Januar 2004)

jo ssh geht !


----------



## MiLa (13. Januar 2004)

Wenn der Server das untersützt...ja, denn sollte es möglich sein.
Am besten du googlest mal ne Runde nach IRC über SSH.

Naja, bevor du das tust, solltest du vieleicht gucken, ob die IRC Server das unterstützen.


----------

